# Looks like this is it!



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Welp, looks like the moment of truth has come! I posted a few months ago about my situation with my husband and the fact that he would be deported sometime within the next 6 months... Well, we just received notification that he will be deported on January 3rd. 

Of course, my plan was to be fully prepared to leave at a moment's notice, take our kids and go be with my husband again, but it hasn't quite worked out that way. I still need to go get my youngest daughter's US passport and both of their Mexican citizenships filed. I was really hoping he would get his residency so we could go willingly for awhile and still have the option of coming back if/when we wanted to, but it's not going to work out that way... 

Maybe in a few years he will be able to file again, I'm not entirely sure how that works... 

So now I have to begin going through all of our stuff and sell off everything except some clothes and important memorabilia... This wasn't something I wanted to do alone, but c'est la vie.

Anyway, I really want to take my dog, so I will probably ship her down to Carlos as soon as he arrives safely... Any tips on how to go about that? I haven't looked into it yet, and I imagine most of you accompanied your pets when making your way down to Mexico, but if you do know about shipping animals, I would appreciate direction and/or personal experiences. I read a few other posts on what she would need, rabies/vaccines and a letter from the vet that she is in good health not more than 5 days prior to crossing the border. Does anyone know if there are any breed restrictions? She is a very large dog, about 120 lbs, pit/rot mix...

Then I will ship the rest of our things down there via paqueteria I guess.... That's what my hubby suggested anyway. I don't know how reliable they are, and I would really hate to lose the few sentimental items I have... :-/ but traveling alone with two young children (4 & 1) would not allow me many extra hands to handle luggage, lol, not with carseats and stroller, eesh....

I feel I'm in a slightly different situation than the majority of you here, in that most chose to retire or relocate due to personal preference and have your pick of where to live, what amenities you can or cannot live without. We will probably be going to Puebla for some time, at least that's where my husband will be initially, and I like it there, but I do not like where my mother-in-laws house is located, right on the Federal. TONS of cars and semis day and night, so much traffic you can't hardly cross the street to get to the internet cafe, haha, and there is a bus stop right outside the front door (good for not having to work to hard to get anywhere, bad for traffic) and a mechanic right next door that always semis parked out front working on them. Other than her specific location, I do like Puebla. 

My other alternative would be the opposite extreme, where my father-in-law is from originally, San Andres. Everybody is related, and it is about 30 minutes into the mountains passing Ahuacatlan, which is about 45 min passing Zacatlan. It's out there and most of the town still speaks native Totonaco, which I do not, haha. My husband does however. San Andres does not get any internet signal, and the only place to find an internet cafe is in Ahuacatlan. It really is a cute quaint city, and I was well received when I visited 2 years ago, but I am a city girl and don't know if I could rough it that much!

Haha... Anyway, thanks for listening to my ramblings on... I really enjoy reading all your posts, they are very helpful for me! 


Holly


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome Holly. You're not the only one dealing with this although possibly a minority on this particular forum. I too moved South because of issues my husband had with immigration although we opted to stay on the border because the only other option (financially) would have been living with my in-laws and that was just out of the question. You're a braver gal than me!  No, but in all seriousness we have some financial obligations in the US still so it wasn't really because I didn't want to live with the in-laws.

As for bringing your dog, I brought my 2 and had to show proof of a rabies vaccine within 6 months (I believe?) of the day we were crossing and a clean bill of health from the vet that was within a week of the crossing time. They asked for the paperwork on them, although it honestly could have been a take-out menu. They didn't even read it. Always better to be safe than sorry though.

So again, welcome and best of luck in your journey.

Anyway, just wanted to welcome you


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You have my best wishes as you deal with a situation not of your making.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Look up Piporro Vans in Dallas. They might be able to help you with your packages.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jreboll said:


> Look up Piporro Vans in Dallas. They might be able to help you with your packages.


Thanks! I will definitely look into that, and thanks for your well wishes. Anyone know about shipping pets unaccompanied?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe that if they are unaccompanied they are treated like export / import and you need a broker at the point of arrival, you also need to have all the vaccinations and valid cerificate of health and the antiparasite prooves all no older than 72 hours . Your husband could inquired in DF or Puebla. Probably easier and safer to ship the pet on a direct flight to Mexico City and pick it up there.
I have heard about peope shipping their pets but I cannot give you details as we drove down with ours and it was several years ago.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

Back in 2009 I was considering flying my dog back to the states, but due to the weather it was not an option. Airlines will not ship animals during certain times of the year (summer/winter). Like many suggested they are treated like cargo. Do you know anyone driving down there that could possibly take your dog?


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

Good luck Hollypop1986 and my best wishes


----------

